# CygoLite Centauri 1000.



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I was down at Mec the other day and had the Centauri 1000 in my hands.For all those who loved the Triden X,first impressions are you will love this new offering from CygoLite.The quality feel of the lamp head is second to none,but as there was about a 1/2 million lumens worth of flourescent lighting, and i wasn't able to see the beam.

Has anyone tried this light yet? What are your impressions?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm still riding a TridenX and it's my floody bar light. I love the light pattern! If the C-1000 is really double the light then WOW.

BTW, I did have a battery problem with my Cygolite from last year to this year. They sent me a new one no more questions asked. I'm sold on them.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeh i agree, hope to hear from some new owners to get their review. Not sure on how the pricing is in the U.S. from when the Triden X first came out compared to the C-1000,but in Vancouver at Mec luckily they priced the two the same at $399:00 CAD.Good bang for the $$$,maybe only the Dinotte 1200+ has it beat.Still no problems with my Triden X,(knock on wood) as one of my riding buddy's is now the new owner.


----------



## mrbubbles (Apr 9, 2007)

Meh, my two $40 flashlights put out as much light for much cheaper. I'm local and MEC is one of the decent place to shop but lights ain't it.


----------



## HiFiPRO29er (Dec 8, 2010)

*Hello everyone*

I just order this light Centauri 1000 and will receive it tomorrow for use on Thursday Night ride. I will post feedback as soon as I get it and use it..


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Great light. Just got back from a 2.5 hour ride with it. It has one of the smoothest beams I've seen. Floody, amazing tint. Pair it with a Mitycross 400 and smile.

I ran it on high at times, mostly med-high. It's my new favorite bar light, and I've had plenty. I like the beam more than that of my NR Pro 1400. The Centauri would not make a good helmet light though since it is too much flood for that. I'll post more details tomorrow.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I just finished looking at the 1000 on the CygoLite web site. This is one nice looking light. I love all the user programable stuff it has. Not sure what LED is uses, either P-7 or MC-E but it sure would be nice to know for sure ( including what bins ). Take a look at the You tube link.


----------



## HiFiPRO29er (Dec 8, 2010)

Guys does this light come almost fully charge from Cygolite?? I plug mine in to charge and not even 20 min later the charger indicator turns green meaning fully charge..


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

HiFiPRO29er said:


> Guys does this light come almost fully charge from Cygolite?? I plug mine in to charge and not even 20 min later the charger indicator turns green meaning fully charge..


Probably. I think the best state to keep the batteries is something like 70-90% charged.


----------



## HiFiPRO29er (Dec 8, 2010)

I just call Cygolite and yes they come fully charge from them. 
Where is the best place to place the battery pack. I try up my seat post but the cord is not long enough. I think on the stem of the handlebar and just zip- tied the extra length of cord would that be a good place????


----------



## mrbubbles (Apr 9, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> I just finished looking at the 1000 on the CygoLite web site. This is one nice looking light. I love all the user programable stuff it has. Not sure what LED is uses, either P-7 or MC-E but it sure would be nice to know for sure ( including what bins ). Take a look at the You tube link.


MCE with Carclo lens and boomerang reflector (one on each side). Pretty standard off-the-shelf components, the circuit is most likely proprietary though.


----------



## HiFiPRO29er (Dec 8, 2010)

Cygolite also told me that they had an interdependent company to test the 1000 lumen claim and it pass the test.


----------



## SprSonik (Jul 29, 2004)

Love my Centauri! Only had it out for 1 mtn bike ride, but have done a number of road rides with it. Paired with the Mitycross helmet light, you can't go wrong. I've had a few runs up over 45MPH on unlit roads and never thought twice about the speed because the light is so bright and the beam is so good (pattern and color).
I am not sure I need any more light than this provides, and the overall quality seems to be top notch.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

HiFiPRO29er said:


> I just call Cygolite and yes they come fully charge from them.
> Where is the best place to place the battery pack. I try up my seat post but the cord is not long enough. I think on the stem of the handlebar and just zip- tied the extra length of cord would that be a good place????


 The battery looks very similar to my Triden X, i had strapped the battery to my top tube a few " away from my head set and had just enough cord to wrap around the stem trunk once and plug into the lamp head. Not the most tidy but did the job.


----------



## rcdenn01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey, I am new to the forum. I am looking at the TridenX extra or the Centauri paired with the Mittycross 320 for a 24 hour race. Cygolite states the TridenX is designed for 24 hour racers (to do a full race on one charge). I am just seeing what others thoughts are on this. The Mitty will be my helmet light (set on that one), but which would you recommend for the bar? Price difference from by LBL is only $35, so it is now just a matter of which one is better for the application.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi rcdenn01, first i was wondering why not step up to the MityCross 400 pretty much same price if you haven't already purchased instead of the 320?

I had the TridenX Extra and loved it. And now the new TridenX is equipped with XPG emitters with claimed 750 lumens.I would say that would be OTF lumens, as most other company's claim closer to 1000 lumens with that set up.Just depends on how hard their been driven.

I'm a lumen hog and normally wouldn't give it any thought and for the small difference in $$$ would recommend the Centauri 1000.But for a 24 hour race the new TridenX may be a better choice.The XPG emitters are very efficient at a lower setting than the emitters in the Centauri,and will still put out a lot of light.For that reason, i think would be a better fit for you.


----------



## rcdenn01 (Jun 16, 2011)

indebt, thanks. I talked to someone at cygolite about the uses and decided on the TridenX. He advised me to make sure I got the new version, as both the 600 and 750 are floating around at the same price.

I saw a price difference of $50 on the mittycross's. I am trying to be somewhat price conscience on this. I iust figured for the helmet, the lower lumes was not a big deal. I will check with the LBL before ordering though. Maybe their is less price difference for him. I know he is pricing it just over cost for himself.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Your welcome rcdenn01, hopefully you were able to get the Mitycross 400 as it would be a much better match with the XPG version of the Triden X, and have two sets of lights that can easily be programed on the fly. You will have to let us know what you think of your new purchases after your first ride.Cheers!!!


----------



## rcdenn01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Will do. I am planning on ordering them in a week or two. My LBL does not stock them (more of a roadie shop).


----------



## PaulRivers (Jan 2, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> You tube link.


At 2:52 in the video is has a segment of someone riding a slightly overgrown trail. The light looks - I'm not way way saying it's horrible or anything, but like it has a slightly "flashlight" pattern to the beam or something.

I noticed because I'm trying to find a light with the smoothest beam with the least hotspot possible...I wonder if the Centauri 1000 or the TridenX will have a smooth and less "hotspoty" beam pattern?...


----------



## rcdenn01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well I got a road ride on the TridenX 750. I would consider it certainly bright enough for trail use. Not the brightest light I have seen, but when you consider weight, cost, run time, and all it is a great deal particularly for a 24 hour race. Waiting on the Mitycross 380 to get in. Once they are both here I am going to hit the trails and see how they work together.


----------



## PaulRivers (Jan 2, 2009)

rcdenn01 said:


> Well I got a road ride on the TridenX 750.


Oooh...I don't suppose you live in the US? And in Minnesota? 

Where are you that you were able to find one?


----------



## rcdenn01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Paul, I hope this is not a double post. I live in KY. I got it at my LBL. You can order from him and he will ship it to you. www dot bikesonmain dot com. (sorry, I have not posted enough in the forums to post links yet) You will have to call him though as it is not something he stocks. He sells merchandise online too, so I doubt it would be a problem. I can vouch that it is a good bricks and mortar LBL. You may not be supporting your local shop, but at least it is a local shop.


----------



## PaulRivers (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey, thanks for writing back and letting me know! 

Since it's not in MN I'll probably just wait though...I own way to many bike lights as it is, and I'd like a chance to demo it before I buy it and return it if it doesn't work out. I've only actually returned 1 bike light I've purchased (out of like 5), but I like the option to be there in case it's really truly terrible.


----------



## rcdenn01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, first trail ride on the TridenX 750. I have to say, it was pretty sweet. I can say that if I purchased this for just recreational riding I would be pretty pissed I didn't get the Centauri or even the new NiteRiders (although I am hesitant about the NiteRiders quality control). It certainly is bright enough for twisty singletrack and does fine bombing down wide open doubletrack, but I think more is always preferable when hitting high speeds. Just FYI, I used it in conjunction with a NiteRider cordless 250 on the helmet until I get the MityCross 380.

Pros: It was bright enough for trail use, no matter the speed. There was a noticeable spot in the center with ample spread that highlighted outer portions of the trail. It is super light! The battery will run up to 24 hours on low. The build quality looks solid. The handlebar mount is very sturdy (I was not worried about it slipping at all). The helmet mount was a little wimpy, but no more than any other I have seen. The battery mount is simple, but solid. The OSP technology is nice and I think I will use it on a couple settings.

Cons: It could be brighter. The pre-programmed Med-High and Med-Low settings are very close. There is a huge jump from Med-Low to Low. Of course, I can change this so it is really not a huge deal. I found the 250 lumen helmet light I was running overpowered the light when on full power. Easy fix, run the helmet at lower power. It just points out that the light is not super bright.

Overall I am happy with my choice. I think this light will work great in a 24 hour race, which is what I purchased it for. I am curious how it will pair with the Mitycross 380 since the 250 lumen Niterider overpowered the light on high. Maybe the beam pattern will differ enough. Keep in mind, when I say overpower I simply mean it overpowered the light right in front of the wheel which messed with depth perception some.

Well, can't wait for the next night ride with the full setup. The Mitycross should be home tomorrow and ready to roll for an early morning ride.


----------



## PaulRivers (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey, thanks for writing back! 

A little disappointing for what I'm looking for to hear that there's a noticeable hotspot, erg.


----------



## rcdenn01 (Jun 16, 2011)

The hotspot is not a con IMO. There is a center throw with a flood surrounding it. But, if your preference in a smooth swath of light, then I would say it is not your light. I hear L&M Seca and Niterider have smoother light patterns.


----------



## PaulRivers (Jan 2, 2009)

It's just what I'm looking to try out right now - something with a smooth beam pattern. I keep having the same problem - the more light I get, the more light I need. It's really weird - every notice how you double the amount of the light puts out and it seems like you can only see like 10% more?

Last year I somehow ended up on the other side of the city with no light (bad planning plus bad luck) and rode home in the dark. I was kind of shocked to find that on the bike trail with no lights, I...actually didn't have much of a problem biking home. My biggest danger was actually other bike ninjas (other people without lights). There was maybe 10 feet of the path under a bridge which was about the only place where it was actually dark enough that I couldn't see.

I actually already own several bike lights, including a Dinotte 200l, 2 400l's, a Seca 900, and a Seca 1400. The only time I feel like I really have enough light is if I ride with the 900 on high and the 1400 on medium. Let me tell you - I finally have enough light then, lol. Unfortunately (or fortunately that I have this option) a lot of my routes involves bike trails with oncoming bikes as well as pedestrians, and let me tell you - *they* are not real happy with 1650 lumens on oncoming light in their face. The 1400 seems to be particularly offensive with it's wide floody beam.

So I took my Dinotte 200 out and realized that actually, if I aimed it up enough so that it's beam was even, and set it to medium or low (not high)...actually, it was a lot like riding without a light in that I could see a bunch of stuff - because I wasn't being blinded by my own light. But it doesn't have quite enough throw, and definitely not enough width.

So right now I'm trying to find a light with an even pattern. My current theory with my other lights is that the problem is that the hotspot of the light makes my eyes adjust to the that level of light then it's more difficult to see, so I'm trying to find something without a hotspot that I can run on lowish power but that will still have some width and some throw.

Of course that's just right now - I could get that light then realize that doesn't work either, lol, in which case I'll probably come up with some new theory...

P.S. Oddly enough the Seca 1400 does have a weird hotspot to my eyes, the beam has a bright point at the edge of the light closest to the bike. 'course maybe I'll never find anything that really totally works for me, just lookin' around...


----------

